# Hunting within city limits



## jamiesname (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone know if it is legal to duck hunt on the shore within city limits as long as you are 450 feet from a building?

The problem is a buddy is telling me that it's ok to hunt at a local childrens park on the shore of lake huron just because there are no buildings around whatsoever within 450 feet. The fact that it's a kids park within city limits, even if you were on shore you're still about 100 feet away from a slide for example, doesn't seem like it could be legal. I asked a police officer and she told me that hunters need to be 450 feet away from the shore and not a building so now I'm really confused.

Also anyone know where the city limits generally ends in regards to a lake? I had a DNR officer tell me that as long as I'm in the water it doesn't matter how far from shore I am, as long as I'm 450 feet away from any buildings. Even if I'm in an inch of water, I'm technically in the water so I don't really know how to go about it. My buddy plans on hunting there tomorrow and I hate to see him get his gun taken away and fined out the rear end. 

Lastly, he claims that he hunted there a few times last year as well with no issues, but that doesn't make it legal. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's your info for the 450' rule

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31581--,00.html

As far as the city limits go ? You would have to find the rules for that city I would think ? I don't know of "Any" city that would allow the discharge of a firearm. I wouldn't hunt it unless I was absolutely certain I was legal.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Check the local PD. Most cities I know of don't let the discharge of a firearm in the city? Especially at a childrens park...doesn't sound like a place you could hunt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamiesname (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike L said:


> Here's your info for the 450' rule
> 
> http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31581--,00.html
> 
> As far as the city limits go ? You would have to find the rules for that city I would think ? I don't know of "Any" city that would allow the discharge of a firearm. I wouldn't hunt it unless I was absolutely certain I was legal.


 
Exactly. My friend wants me to go with him and there's no way I'm going anywhere near a playground with a gun, even if it does turn out to be legal here. Doing some research over the city ordinances right now and it does in fact say that hunting is illegal within city limits, this I already knew, I'm still trying to figure out where city limits ends and the actual lake begins though.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

jamiesname said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where city limits ends and the actual lake begins though.


That's what I'm wondering... 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Sounds like there is a high potential for some kind of conflict in a spot like that. 

Bet if your friend could find a some plastic slices of bread for decoys, he'd pull in those city mallards in real close:lol:


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Make it a challenge and try it with a bow . 


On a more serious note people do hunt in some areas inside of the harbor in harbor beach where I would have thought were off limits so you never know, but I personaly wouldn't try it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

Even if this is legal (which is questionable) this is a really bad idea. My guess is that this will be offensive to people. I see this as an opportunity to open ears for an anti with an agenda. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'd hunt it. the city's jurisdiction most likely ends at the waterfront. if they are 450' from a building and in the water. I would hunt it til they tell ya to leave and prove that i have to. 

personally i could careless what non-hunters think of my hunting if i'm within the rules. local CO should answer your issue.

also, i would treat the park slide as a building and get 450' from it.


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

Kid....while we agree to disagree about the wisdom of the politics....why would you treat a slide as a building? It is not a building....is it?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

_I hunt a large portion of lk huron and if your refering to the park that has a homemade duck blind out in the water a few hundred feet to the north of it i wouldnt worry to much. I personally wouldnt hunt there because of the park and possibility of having people ruin your hunt by calling police just for questioning. Again if were on the same page with park in question its also within 450' from a major road with decent traffic flow. Most ducks that reside there are the tame birdseed mallards and few buffies. Check with local CO. Local police dont always know the correct waterfowl hunting laws, but just weather you can discharge a gun within city limits.There are not alot of (children parks) from bay city to mackinaw that would be in question here. I have been turned in for supposed ralling ducks off this park i am refering to while layout hunting, but local CO watched me for 3 hours and met me at launch and told me anti hunters complained about my hunting close to shore and allegdly chasing birds.They told me i was legal and never had a ticket or problem from that CO. So remember whereever you are hunting close there may be people watching._


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

7Wings said:


> Kid....while we agree to disagree about the wisdom of the politics....why would you treat a slide as a building? It is not a building....is it?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


because in essence a "building" is terms for people or population. that slide is or can be in use so i would translate that to people as well.

if you are 450' from anything important they would be hardpressed to be able to charge you with anything. 

this was a heavy discussion last year... i believe the town was marquette that was the issue. CO said it was legal, cops said it was city limits...after pushing the subject, come to find out the city was enforcing a perimeter that it did not own or have rights to...they just didnt like the hunters so close to the town so they kicked them out even tho they were legal. Check the MDHA board legal threads...seem like it was Officer Reid that nailed it.


edit* here i found the thread.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

moral of the story. city limits ends at the high watermark, just like everyone elses property.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

A school? I'd say 1000' 

Playground? High water mark.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

This is a little more complicated then has been hashed out so far. Does the city ordinance say its illegal to discharge a firearm in the city limits or does it say its illegal to hunt in the city limits?

I know it sounds like nit picking but it make a difference on both the legality and the additional ramifications you could create for others who hunt in that part of Lake Heron. 

Hunting is legal below the high water mark of the great lakes. so you can step below the high water mark and hunt legally if your outside safety zones. 

Unfortunately as has been seen in another city recently because people did something very similar to what your friend is recommending. Discharge of a firearm ordinances can be and now is being enforced 1/2 mile out into the water of the great lakes by a city if its illegal to discharge in the city limits.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=396843

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=366685


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Has the duck hunting in our state deteriorated to the point that we have to find ways to shoot park ducks in the city limits?

Don't waste your time. Next year plan a tip west and get a hunt that will satisfy you.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snared again into a hypothetical reply by a bike pedaling salad eater...OP has two posts to "his or her" name. On what is in all reality a stupid topic to even debate. Smells like an ANTI....there's zips in the wire...with ****e between their toes.. Go hunting fellas and don't feed the solar powered tree hugger machine... 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

If your buddy is hot to trot on hunting there I'd just let him lone ranger it for a hunt and see if he gets any tickets. Just tell him something came up at the last minute and to send pics and you wish you were there.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

not sure how the MI laws are written but in OR it specifically says "NO HUNTING WITHIN CITY LIMITS UNLESS OTHERWISE POSTED" 


good luck if they get you with no shooting a gun, you should try a bow or falconry


----------



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know the park, it is city property. Do not attempt to hunt from shore. Just get off shore a little bit and you will kill them. Make sure you are 450' from the condos. The hate us.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Didn't take the time and read through the replies so I don't know if anyone has given an answer similar to this. 

I live in Ohio and there is a hotspot that I've wanted to hunt for forever, that's inside city limits. So I've always known it was off limits, but I thought the 450' rule would apply there (so we could layout shoot it). However after talking to the DNR they said that the city limits extend out into the lake 2 miles (this is on Lake Erie by the way) so no hunting is allowed within that 2 miles. Not sure if it's the same in Michigan, but I would contact a local Wildlife Officer and make sure! Not worth getting a ticket on a technicality or something of that sort.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Are you talking about Tawas City Park ? on US 23


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

2 miles definitely does not apply to detroit river and lake erie in michigan otherwise every single lay out hunter would be illegally hunting. I dont see that being an actual rule for ohio lake erie water either.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I have to agree with the Kid. The city limits stop at the average waterline of the Great Lakes or it's tribs. Whether or not you want to attempt to hunt it is up to you. I would also get further conformation with the local CO. They will gladly answer question and leave no doubt. 

For the poster who commented on the asthetics of a hunt like that. In todays world of expanding human development a hunter has top do what a hunter has to do.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

might even get some kids to spook some ducks to you if you are lucky, make sure there is no bread floating by or it could be called baiting.(I have always dreamed of hunting by parks in my city, big fat ducks, 3 minute limit i am sure)


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

decoy706 said:


> Are you talking about Tawas City Park ? on US 23


 
I dont know why i didnt just say this. Its the only city park on lk huron within city limits, unless alpena or mackinaw has one. Should also say is DONNIE D FROM PEACH LK TAKING YOU???


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

We hunted off shore of the park to the northeast and had no problems when we hunted it last month.We hunted by the dropoff.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I use that launch alot and never had a problem with park goers or condo people, but i didnt hunt on the park either. I like the comment ( what have we come to as hunters we have to hunt a place like that). Im all for hunter rights but there are plenty of places to shoot ducks without sitting 20 yards from a swing set. Most complaints over there seem to come from people walking on the pier.


----------

